# Taurus has a new .22 pistol



## Babbalou1956

The TX22. Striker fired, SA .22LR. 4.1" barrel is a little shorter than I like for target shooting but might make a decent trainer & plinker. Trigger is supposed to be good. 10 or 16 round magazine. MSRP $349. https://www.taurususa.com/firearms/pistols/tx22/.


----------



## Bigborgel

Had a Taurus G2C in 9MM, the gun jammed frequently, I felt it was poorly crafted, fair amount of tooling marks on the slide. I wanted to like this gun, but couldn't trust it and sold it. I have 2 22lr pistols, a Bersa Thunder 22 (runs great) and a Walther P22 ( also runs very well) both need HV load to properly cycle the gun. I'd look at these or a S&W MP, or Ruger sr22. as a better option.


----------



## Tangof

I'm buying one. I haven't bought a Taurus gun since 1990, but all the ones I did buy prior to that are still working fine. Just to be an honest I am a complete sucker when it comes to .22 handguns.


----------



## blackshirt

Bigborgel said:


> Had a Taurus G2C in 9MM, the gun jammed frequently, I felt it was poorly crafted, fair amount of tooling marks on the slide. I wanted to like this gun, but couldn't trust it and sold it. I have 2 22lr pistols, a Bersa Thunder 22 (runs great) and a Walther P22 ( also runs very well) both need HV load to properly cycle the gun. I'd look at these or a S&W MP, or Ruger sr22. as a better option.


 I have a G2 as well...Funky trigger...poor finish...Spongy mag release ( fell out)
But the darn thing fires everything every time...( my least favorite gun) But no trade value
so i just keep it around.


----------



## tjkarch60

I have a G2C and love it. The finish isn't as durable as Glock/Ruger, S&W, but still OK. 
Never had a failure. There is one type of handload that doesn't work, but it's the bullet seating depth or bullet shape. The magazine retention is solid and clicks into place as good as any pistol I own. 
The trigger is the result of it being a DA/SA style. Funky sure, but it goes bang every time!
My Glock isn't as comfort able to hold as the M&P, so what, you get used to each guns idiosyncrasies.


----------



## blackshirt

tjkarch60 said:


> I have a G2C and love it. The finish isn't as durable as Glock/Ruger, S&W, but still OK.
> Never had a failure. There is one type of handload that doesn't work, but it's the bullet seating depth or bullet shape. The magazine retention is solid and clicks into place as good as any pistol I own.
> The trigger is the result of it being a DA/SA style. Funky sure, but it goes bang every time!
> My Glock isn't as comfort able to hold as the M&P, so what, you get used to each guns idiosyncrasies.


If that is how see it good for you....I prefer not to settle for mediocrity and get used it


----------



## tjkarch60

blackshirt said:


> If that is how see it good for you....I prefer not to settle for mediocrity and get used it


I do not settle for mediocre tools/firearms. My Glock 20 isn't as comfortable to hold as an M&P, but the M&P isn't available in 10mm. And the Glock is not a mediocre pistol. 
When I first joined the USCG we used M1911A1 and then switched to the M9. Totally different platforms and you had to get used to it, there was no option. That's where I learned to adapt.

I'm not "throwing shade", just having a discussion. We're all on the same side.


----------



## Tangof

I always believed it's easier to adapt your hand to a tool than try to make every tool fit your hand. I was issued I don't how many different firearms in my life, I had to adapt to each one. It's not that hard.


----------



## Cannon

The TX-22 is getting great reviews take a peek at what this 22 guru has to say about the new Taurus.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

My criticism of the new Taurus pistol has a much different basis. To wit:
If you are going to carry a 9mm, .40, or .45 defensive weapon, it will do you very little good to practice your defensive shooting with a .22 rimfire gun.
In fact, such practice will most likely be actually detrimental to your skill-set, because it will leave out the practice of one extremely important skill: recoil control.

The best thing to do for effective, useful practice is to do that practice with full-power ammunition similar to that which you will carry for defensive purposes.
Doing so will include practicing the essential skill of recoil control, helping you to get your sights back on target quickly and accurately for (frequently necessary) follow-up shots.

Yes, using a .22 rimfire pistol can help you to establish good trigger-control habits, and can help you to learn to use a pistol's sight picture effectively.
But once you have done these things (either with a .22 or with something larger), the low-recoil rimfire pistol has no _practical_ use in the hands of a self-defense shooter.
Fun? Maybe.
Practical use? No.


----------



## Tangof

The .22 revolver or semi-automatic will save hours of training in the basics of sight alignment, trigger control, and weapons operation. In training it's another tool in your box to move things along to training with the self defense calibers. When training LEO recruits I didn't have this option and sweated for it. I spent a lot more time correcting problems than I would have spent if I had been able to start some of the students with a .22 trainer. Of course that's all in the past and now I want to get a 16 shot Taurus just for the fun of it, the heck with training. I'm going to murder pine cones, assassinate tree stumps, and just generally raise Hell in my woods. I've got a new 9MM carbine for back up, too.


----------



## berettatoter

Tangof said:


> The .22 revolver or semi-automatic will save hours of training in the basics of sight alignment, trigger control, and weapons operation. In training it's another tool in your box to move things along to training with the self defense calibers. When training LEO recruits I didn't have this option and sweated for it. I spent a lot more time correcting problems than I would have spent if I had been able to start some of the students with a .22 trainer. Of course that's all in the past and now I want to get a 16 shot Taurus just for the fun of it, the heck with training. I'm going to murder pine cones, assassinate tree stumps, and just generally raise Hell in my woods. I've got a new 9MM carbine for back up, too.
> View attachment 16981


Hey, better be careful...some pine cones can throw down!  Nice rifles you have there!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Tangof*, training a LEO is considerably different from training a civilian defensive shooter.
When you are training LEOs, your range and shooting-practice time is limited by all of the other important things that the recruit needs to internalize.
Further, the range officer doesn't have the luxurious time on the line, to pay continuing, close individual attention to each recruit and his (or her) shooting-skill set.
But when a private citizen is learning, either one-on-one or in a (relatively small) self-defense class, the trainer does have the luxury of time, and the student has the luxury of closely focussed practice with no other externally-applied distractions.

My remarks about the inutility of shooting a rimfire pistol _for self-defense practice_ are based only upon the need for constant, _completely realistic_ practice.
One might like to use a .22 to pop pine cones for fun, but when it's time to practice self-defense skills specifically, then realistic recoil is necessary, and a .22 rimfire pistol is not a good choice.


----------



## Tangof

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Tangof*, training a LEO is considerably different from training a civilian defensive shooter.
> When you are training LEOs, your range and shooting-practice time is limited by all of the other important things that the recruit needs to internalize.
> Further, the range officer doesn't have the luxurious time on the line, to pay continuing, close individual attention to each recruit and his (or her) shooting-skill set.
> But when a private citizen is learning, either one-on-one or in a (relatively small) self-defense class, the trainer does have the luxury of time, and the student has the luxury of closely focussed practice with no other externally-applied distractions.
> 
> My remarks about the inutility of shooting a rimfire pistol _for self-defense practice_ are based only upon the need for constant, _completely realistic_ practice.
> One might like to use a .22 to pop pine cones for fun, but when it's time to practice self-defense skills specifically, then realistic recoil is necessary, and a .22 rimfire pistol is not a good choice.


 I understand what your saying. My point was the .22 trainer that I was able to use with civilian student's was very effective in instilling the basics of pistol shooting without overcoming the initial "jerk the trigger" problems that the larger caliber's had. For example, I used the CZ Compact Frame with a CZ Kadet KIt when training CCW applicants , then switched to the 9MM 75D Compact or 75b. I think I helped sell a lot of CZ's in the process.


----------



## berettatoter

Tangof said:


> I understand what your saying. My point was the .22 trainer that I was able to use with civilian student's was very effective in instilling the basics of pistol shooting without overcoming the initial "jerk the trigger" problems that the larger caliber's had. For example, I used the CZ Compact Frame with a CZ Kadet KIt when training CCW applicants , then switched to the 9MM 75D Compact or 75b. I think I helped sell a lot of CZ's in the process.


It would certainly help with muscle memory.


----------



## Pandaz3

I have a Ruger Standard, 45/22 Lite, SR-22 and five 22 revolvers and a PMR-30. My 22 handgun budget is fully depleted, I like the Taurus, but Kel-Tek's CR-33 sparkles my eye more.


----------



## Cannon

I like the reviews I've read on the TX22 I do agree that any 22 pistol will fall short in the area of felt recoil area and if thats the reason your buying this or any 22 pistol. The recoil is pretty much non existent but I never bought a 22 pistol to replicate a 9, 40, 357 or larger, I bought it for the fact I can shoot it everyday and it will cost me a few dollars at most vs. 20.00 and up for most center fire pistol rounds. Plus 22's are fun to shoot!


----------



## berettatoter

Pandaz3 said:


> I have a Ruger Standard, 45/22 Lite, SR-22 and five 22 revolvers and a PMR-30. My 22 handgun budget is fully depleted, I like the Taurus, but Kel-Tek's CR-33 sparkles my eye more.


How does that Kel Tec run for you?


----------



## Pandaz3

I love my PMR-30 when it has the correct ammo, it does not like wide mouth hollow points such as Speer Gold Dots, but the normal hollow points like CCI feed well. Nice sights, good trigger, light weight, never ending ammo supply in the magazine. 
That is the main reason for me to consider the new CR-33, I see it as cheaper fun. Cheaper initial price and much cheaper on ammo.


----------



## Outlaw

I too own a 22 only for fun and cost of ammo. Every range trip consists of half hr of 9mm to srart and another half hr before leaving, with some 22 in between.


----------



## Babbalou1956

Went to Academy for ammo, saw this & picked it up. Wow. Bought it. Most comfortable handgun I own. $299.95, great trigger, great grip, very accurate & a lot of fun to shoot. I haven't tried cheap bulk ammo yet but I heard this eats it up. Way easier to clean than my Mark 3 22/45 which just became my first safe queen.


----------



## Tangof

Getting my TX22 on Tuesday. If the weather holds, I'll be shooting. I have a new G17 I'll be ahooting also.


----------



## Pandaz3

Babbalou1956 said:


> Went to Academy for ammo, saw this & picked it up. Wow. Bought it. Most comfortable handgun I own. $299.95, great trigger, great grip, very accurate & a lot of fun to shoot. I haven't tried cheap bulk ammo yet but I heard this eats it up. Way easier to clean than my Mark 3 22/45 which just became my first safe queen.


 Good to hear from a owner! Thanks for the mini report.


----------



## Pandaz3

Tangof said:


> Getting my TX22 on Tuesday. If the weather holds, I'll be shooting. I have a new G17 I'll be ahooting also.


Two Gun Tangof ! good to hear there are others buying guns, then having to take both to a dance.


----------



## Jessie James 58

I am up to 12,750 in my TX22, there were 2 issues of my own making (Taurus fixed the gun both times and the gun was back to me within a week and at no cost to me). I never thought I would say this but I am getting bored shooting the TX22.


----------



## aarondhgraham

Don't mail order one.

Over a month ago I drove to Oklahoma City to buy a new one,,,
I looked at 5 different pistols at three different stores,,,
Every one had a bad barrel from the factory.

Three had very bad "chattering" in the rifling,,,
Two had obvious milling problems in the chamber.

The design of the pistol is probably okay,,,
But the infamous Taurus Quality Control problem is there.

I got to shoot one a few weeks ago that was purchased by a member of my Rifle/Pistol club,,,
He said he looked at three before finding one with a good barrel.

It's a shame because the one he had performed very nicely,,,
But I've seen these same bad reports from several different web forums.

Buy from a store and inspect it very carefully before you plop down the cash.

Aarond

.


----------



## Pandaz3

Truly I am not going to buy a 22LR or 22 Mag. I own a PMR-30 and like it and while I have shot it, it just plows thru 22 mag ammo. I bought it for a Bug out bag and that's where it stays.
I have a Ruger SR-22 with maybe 150 rounds thru it in the past seven or so years. A Ruger Standard that I never Shoot. A Ruger Mark III 22/45 Lite that has never been fired since I bought it new.

Why not shoot some of them first, I have at least 10.000 rounds of 22 LR and 2000 22 Magnum, so that's not a problem.

I have six 22 revolvers that have been shot sparingly.

Six 22 rifles, all unfired.

I just tend to shoot Centerfire AR's, 5.56 0r 9 MM, or hand guns in 357 Sig, 40 S&W, 10 MM or an occasional 45 ACP . 38 revolvers as a staple, with 357 Mag or 327 Mag occasionally.

Hard to get range time for me, I want to shoot bigger stuff.


----------



## berettatoter

Pandaz3 said:


> Truly I am not going to buy a 22LR or 22 Mag. I own a PMR-30 and like it and while I have shot it, it just plows thru 22 mag ammo. I bought it for a Bug out bag and that's where it stays.
> I have a Ruger SR-22 with maybe 150 rounds thru it in the past seven or so years. A Ruger Standard that I never Shoot. A Ruger Mark III 22/45 Lite that has never been fired since I bought it new.
> 
> Why not shoot some of them first, I have at least 10.000 rounds of 22 LR and 2000 22 Magnum, so that's not a problem.
> 
> I have six 22 revolvers that have been shot sparingly.
> 
> Six 22 rifles, all unfired.
> 
> I just tend to shoot Centerfire AR's, 5.56 0r 9 MM, or hand guns in 357 Sig, 40 S&W, 10 MM or an occasional 45 ACP . 38 revolvers as a staple, with 357 Mag or 327 Mag occasionally.
> 
> Hard to get range time for me, I want to shoot bigger stuff.


Whoa! You need to get to the range! My daughter and I are going in the morning. She bought herself the Rossi R22, and I am taking my Savage MkII with me. It's gonna be just a .22 shoot tomorrow. I put a new Nikon scope on the Savage, and I need to get it sighted in...it will be the first time for her shooting the Rossi she bought.


----------



## Pandaz3

I have a Nikon for a 22 rifle, I don't want to put it on my 'Collector' 10/22 nor two takedowns. Giving the old bolt JC Higgins to Son Unit 1, that leave a Henry deluxe Lever gun in 22 Mag and a Henry Pump 22 LR with Octagon barrel. I think the scope is regulated for 22 LR, so even though it might look odd, I think the scope is going on the pump.
I have a Kel-Tek SU-22 also, but it is out of play, new but a plinker only.

Congrats to your daughter. Looked at a Rossi myself, liked it but 22 poor.


----------

